# Thawing and cooking chicken...how do I know if it is still good?



## Ashlee28 (Apr 24, 2011)

I had frozen a large package of chicken breasts (4.5 pounds) I took it out on sunday evening very late and checked it mon morning..it was still frozen solid so I waited til tues...still very frozen but I was able to break it apart and cook about half. Now it is sunday and I was wondering if the rest is still good or should I get rid of it? It is still a pink color, doesnt smell bad...so I really dont know  I am kinda young and new at this cooking thing so I hope this isnt a dumb question! Thanks!


----------



## CraigC (Apr 24, 2011)

Did you thaw it in the fridge? Do you know when the rest actually thawed out? Welcome to DC!

Craig


----------



## Ashlee28 (Apr 24, 2011)

I did thaw it in the fridge...and the rest was totally thawed wednesday night


----------



## CraigC (Apr 24, 2011)

Ashlee28 said:


> I did thaw it in the fridge...and the rest was totally thawed wednesday night


 
That is really iffy. Personally I wouldn't use it to be on the safe side.

Craig


----------



## Ashlee28 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok, thanks so much!


----------



## pacanis (Apr 24, 2011)

As an aside, once you broke out what you wanted to use, you could have (should have) put the rest back in the freezer in that partially frozen state. For next time.


----------



## Alix (Apr 24, 2011)

If you thawed it in the fridge it should have been safe to use. A big chunk of chicken frequently takes a few days to thaw. _Once it is thawed_ you must use it within a day or so. Here is a link you might be interested in.http://www.helpwithcooking.com/cooking-poultry/defrosting-poultry.html


----------

